# Studio-ghibli inspired town?



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

This probably sounds weird for a town, but i love the nature and scenery in studio ghibli movies, especially my neighbour totoro and kikis. Ill post some pictures, but does anyone have any ideas on that kind of look for my town? I just started, right now im getting all my dreamies in, and then ill start landscaping. Im planning on a forest-type town, if i had to pick a theme. Thank you xo


----------



## Jennycrossing (Jun 1, 2015)

I actually saw a qr for a totoro  pattern on tumblr! I'll link you in a sec great idea though!!


----------



## Ramza (Jun 1, 2015)

You need a bus stop


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jun 1, 2015)

http://animalcrossingqrcodes.tumblr.com/search/Totoro

http://newleaf-fashion.tumblr.com/post/43321738885/studio-ghibli-patterns

Here's a really cool path:
http://m.imgur.com/a/17yyL


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 1, 2015)

Ahhhh, a Studio Ghibli-inspired town would be AMAZING to see! *u* Gonna need the Dream Address of THAT whenever one pops up!

Not sure about things for the scenery, I'll post here if I think of anything. But for villagers, not saying you have to, but Kiki would be great for that!


----------



## Jennycrossing (Jun 1, 2015)

Totoro hoodie qr: http://bentoleaf.tumblr.com/post/54782674474/totoro-hoodie-d

Studio ghibli tiles: http://www.animalcrossingnewleaf.co.uk/2013/07/totoro-ghibli-qr-codes.html?m=1

Totoro standee: http://soeurs-doigts-de-fee.skyrock.com/3129902730-Motif-646.html


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes! the totoro scene is a classic, the bus stop PWP always reminds me of that, especially in rainy towns 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you! ill check out all of those qr's! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kiki would be so cool! im pretty sure she was inspired by jiji, the name kiki cant be a coincidence


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 1, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> Kiki would be so cool! im pretty sure she was inspired by jiji, the name kiki cant be a coincidence



Yeah, I'm pretty sure she is!


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

also, can anyone help me decide between hydrangeas and azaleas? i cant seem to pick one, im planning on having lots of bushes, so id prefer to stick to one type for most of it. which one would look best?


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jun 1, 2015)

I personally think the darker leaves of the hydrangeas would look better. They look like something you'd find in the forest more as opposed to the neon of azaleas


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

yeah thats what i thought! and i love the blue hydrangeas when in bloom


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks for the help!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 1, 2015)

Do it.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

thats amazing! i have to have him.


----------

